# Walnut tree



## milo0566 (May 10, 2013)

I've got an old walnut that is dying last year it had some leaves on it but this year it has none and dome of the top branches are breaking off in the wind. My question is with it in this condition can it still be cut down and milled?

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## Tilaran (Dec 22, 2012)

milo0566 said:


> I've got an old walnut that is dying last year it had some leaves on it but this year it has none and dome of the top branches are breaking off in the wind. My question is with it in this condition can it still be cut down and milled?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Absolutely ! Pretty much everything in my house came from threes in that condition. Most of mine had a hole running through the center of the heart, full length.
Here in the jungle that's the condition they need to be in to get a removal permit.


----------



## milo0566 (May 10, 2013)

Excellent thanks for the advice! I've got a giant Hickory in the same condition looks like I'm gonna have a lot of wood to work with.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

I am in Tulsa, if you have any extra lumber I would be happy to take it off your hands


----------



## milo0566 (May 10, 2013)

*Wood*

Sure after I get it cut down I can send ya a message and share some with ya. I've got 20+ trees that need to come down, most of em are oak and hickory.


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

Sounds good, where exactly are you? I might even be able to come and help if you need it. That's if I can convince my wife its not weird to go meet up with some dude I met on the internet LOL


----------



## milo0566 (May 10, 2013)

I'm between Claremore and Pryor. I hope to have them down in a week or two. I'm waiting on the ground to dry up a bit. I've planted slot if grass seed and I'm hoping to minimize the impact to the ground around the trees when I take em down. Give me an email address and I can contact ya when I get to that point.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

mr Elliott 1982 @ gmail com


----------



## milo0566 (May 10, 2013)

Got it.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## johnep (Apr 12, 2007)

AS a rule, do not publish email addresses on the open forum. Use a PM.
Spambots always on the look out for potential addresses.
johnep


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

johnep34 said:


> AS a rule, do not publish email addresses on the open forum. Use a PM.
> Spambots always on the look out for potential addresses.
> johnep


Thanks, I edited it so a bot hopefully wont find it. He dosent have PM yet or I would have sent it that way


----------

